# WIN a Karcher K2 with Chris Knott this October



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*WIN a Karcher Pressure Washer with Chris Knott this October!!*

Get a quote from Chris Knott Insurance's special car insurance scheme in October and we'll enter you into our draw to *WIN a Karcher K2 Car Pressure Washer*. It comes with all the car attachments so you can keep your pride and joy in tip-top condition.

Either call us FREE on *0800 917 2274* or request a callback using our online form at http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote - all calls to the Chris Knott Quoteline are free even from mobiles.

When we quote you a price, that'll trigger your automatic entry into the draw. Simple as that.

This draw is for new policies only and doesn't include Chris Knott renewals - you have your own year-round benefits. Genuine quotes only please - we will ask the winner for proof of their due date just to confirm they are eligible.

Whether you win the main prize or not maybe you'll be saying what this satisfied car club member said:
_"Thanks for insuring me with such a great quote, I purchased there and then! Nearly £200 cheaper than my renewal!"_ *dolphinfriendly, JagInfo*

*PS.* We'll be announcing the winner of September's prize shortly. Someone has won *£150 mods/car parts/accessories of their choice* and we'll be letting them know early next week.

And there's the Virtual Show & Shine Competition which has now closed on our social media pages. The winner of this Summer's competition will be selected tomorrow and they'll receive a *£100 Amazon Voucher*.

We hope you'll agree that we offer more than just boring old car insurance. Give us a call and see how much you could save and maybe you'll win this month's prize.

*************************************************
*MORE HAPPY CAR CLUB/FORUM MEMBERS*
Feedback received about the Chris Knott scheme in the last week or so:

_"Big thanks to Chris Knott - spoke to Kathy was a lovely person knew what she was talking about and an excellent quote of £350 for me  Many Thanks."_ *Ash1990, FiestaSTOC*

_"Wow just got a quote from Chris Knott beaten everyone else and then some. One very happy soon to be new customer. Highly highly recommend giving them a call."_ *Triggerboos, VWAudi Forum*

_"Got my documents thankyou and thankyou for making it really easy, Cathy. Declared mods and you beat my previous insurer by over £100, £250 if you add the mods on."_ *Shel, Hyundai Coupe*

_"Must say, I spoke to Rebecca today who was very helpful, not only did she match my already very good quote from Admiral, she actually beat it by about £60 with all my modifications properly declared. Definitely worth the move to Chris Knotts, it was nice saying my car has a remap without trying to explain to an Indian that a remap is not a suspension change, nor is it a chip that goes on the side of the engine. Will be ringing up to confirm in the next few days."_ *Alex121, Volvo Forums*

_"All mods declared and got a lovely quote of £300 today! Lovely stuff! Beat Sheila's Wheels by £12, but it's still about £140 less than my Swift Cover renewal. I prefer having my insurance with a modified car insurer anyway. Happy days!"_ *JaceMindu, Hyundai Coupe OC*

_"I have just renewed my EP3 cover with yourselves and my Mrs has just swapped her FN2 cover to you as well. Very happy with the service. She is only 26 and saved over £200 with yourselves so can't argue with that."_ *al_typeR, Type R Owners*

*************************************************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't forget to *call Chris Knott if your car insurance renewal is due soon*. We'll place all quotes offered in October into our prize draw to *WIN a Karcher K2 Pressure Washer*. There's another draw in the pipeline for next month too and quotes last for about 30 days.

Of course we want to *save you money* but our UK based staff also offer a high level of personal service, independent advice, access to a range of hand selected insurers who love car enthusiast business and all the ongoing support you need throughout your time with us.

Please call us if your car insurance is due shortly and we'll show you why Chris Knott is trusted by around 200 car clubs and forums for both standard and modified cars.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* (FREE FROM MOBILES TOO) or request a callback at http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote/

Best,
Nick

*Here's what car enthusiasts have said about us in the last few days:*

_"FYI guys - just got a very competitive quote for car insurance and GAP insurance on the ultra prestige [model] from a lovely lady at Chris Knott. Worth checking out!"_ *mjogreen, DS3Club*

_"Just renewed for the second year, very happy with the renewal quote "_ *deni.babe, Civinfo*

_"Got a good quote which was about £30 cheaper so happy with that, just need to wait a couple of weeks to actually start the policy."_ *bkwhoper, DS3Club*


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT*

Very many congratulations to the winner of the *Chris Knott Insurance prize draw for October*.

The prize of a *Karcher K2 Pressure Washer* was offered as an incentive to encourage car club/forum members to call us for a quote in October and I'm pleased to announce that it was won by Mr Stephen Brown, a member of the Z4Forum, whose name was selected at random from all those requesting quotes during October.

It is not yet known whether Mr Brown will go ahead with the policy but that doesn't make any difference to the prize draw.

*YOUR CHANCE TO WIN NEXT*
*If, as a member of this forum, your car insurance is due within the next 30 days or so you've now got a chance to WIN a £100 Amazon voucher yourself just for calling and requesting a genuine quote during November*.

*QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274* also FREE from mobiles

*ONLINE QUOTE REQUEST: Chris Knott Car Insurance Quote Request* - we follow these up with a call back shortly after receiving the details.

We look forward to helping you find a better deal (see our other posts about competitiveness) while offering a high level of personal service so you're supported throughout your time with us.

best,
Nick


----------

